# pics



## dacdots (Jan 8, 2007)

For some reason every time I try to post a pic it says Ive exceeded 500 Kb.I resized a pic down to 22 kb and I get the same message.In the past I had no problem posting a pic in this manner,please advise.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 9, 2007)

Dacdots.. I have had a few complaints about this and I am not sure what is causing that. I just went in and made some changes if someone wants to try it and see if anything is better (or worse) now.


----------



## dacdots (Jan 9, 2007)

That did the trick Jeff,thanks a lot,David


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 9, 2007)

OK.. glad that worked. I had to remove the quotas on the attachment mod of this forum. It was set at 5mb although I am not sure why it was blocking attachments even when they were decreased in filesize.

I do not have a problem leaving it open as long as everyone uses some self moderation when it comes to file size. Do the photo justice but also try to keep it as small in Kb as possible at the same time (an impossible task, eh?!!)

I just super-upgraded the website a few weeks ago (I actually doubled out traffic as well as our diskspace allowances) so we should be fine for a while.. hopefully!


----------

